# [SOLVED] What does the 'best friend confection' do??



## dragonpixies (Feb 7, 2019)

There's a few villagers I want to gift this special item to, but I can't decide without knowing what it does. I don't want to waste it! I can't find anyone talking about what it does. Let me know if you find out so I can make a real decision!!

[SOLVED] : Look at this awesome graphic from the pocket camp reddit!! thanks so much to everyone in replies <3 your comments helped me find this!


----------



## Chiana (Feb 7, 2019)

dragonpixies said:


> There's a few villagers I want to gift this special item to, but I can't decide without knowing what it does. I don't want to waste it! I can't find anyone talking about what it does. Let me know if you find out so I can make a real decision!!



It just came out.  I want to give it to someone right away in case I accidentally give it away to the wrong camper.  But it said whatever we receive in return may differ depending on who we give it to.  So, I am also eagerly awaiting more information.

- - - Post Merge - - -

UPDATE:  I just saw a Youtube clip of someone giving their confection to Eugene and getting a pretty present in return.  I wonder if the gift depends on the type of camper.


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Feb 7, 2019)

I saw on Twitter that the color present you get depends on the villager type:

blue — smug, jock, cranky

red — snooty, normal, peppy

yellow — uchi, lazy


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 7, 2019)

*ArtsyDreamer *

Ah, I wondered how the typing worked for the colors!
Thank you for posting this information.


----------



## Imbri (Feb 7, 2019)

I gave mine to Vic and received a blue bell-jar bouquet in return.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Feb 7, 2019)

Part of me wants to see each of the items, but I also don't want that to influence my decision too much. I think I would have had to be more strategic if the villager were leveled to the max, for example, but since we just get a gift in return, I think I should just give it to my favorite villager. I'm a little torn though because Pocket Camp hasn't really created the same bonds as my villagers in New Leaf, and many of my favorites from New Leaf aren't in Pocket Camp yet. Anyhoo, if people have pictures, I guess it would still be nice to have all the information before we fully decide.


----------



## cornimer (Feb 7, 2019)

Yeah you just get a different coloured jar depending on which villager type you give it to, and then you can tap on the jar and read a letter from your villager. The content of the letter also depends on which type of villager it is.


----------



## dragonpixies (Feb 7, 2019)

Thanks everyone for posting! I'm glad to have y'all around


----------

